# SW with squeaking and no sound issues.



## apache2223 (Apr 16, 2019)

I got a great deal on a Miller and Kreisel V-125 sub, with a Klipsch driver. With everything hooked up correctly, it has no sound. When I try to adjust the volume on the sub, it gets very loud and squeaks just like a mouse! So when I grab the volume knob and try moving it from side to side (not turning it up, but checking for free-play), it cuts in and out and squeaks. With no input wires hooked up from my preamp, it makes the same noises and acts the same. I cleaned the volume knob with an electrical contact cleaner containing lubricants and it made it much easier to turn, but still acting the same, with same noises. I checked the PCB (actually not sure what it's called in audio equipment) and the capacitors looked fine, nothing looked burnt, nothing loose. If it was a power issue, would it do what it's doing or would there just be nothing?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

It's likely that potentiometer in the volume knob is either bad or has built up flux on the internal contacts. If it's the latter trying turning off the sub and moving the knob fully left to right quickly, at least a dozen times. That could break up the contaminants on the contacts. If the potentiometer has an opening on the back you could also try spraying in some contact cleaner.


----------



## KEN KREISEL (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi, this is Ken Kreisel. I happened to stumble across your post. So that I can email you some technical information, please email me directly at our support page at http://www.kreiselsound.com/support.php . Click on "Have a question for Ken Kreisel?" and your email program should open with a blank email addressed to my direct email address. Thank you...KEN


----------

